# My latest show & shine effort (pic heavy)



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Had the annual club show and shine on the weekend so I .. I went a bit crazy. Well.. worse than normal.
Its really quite humbling to come away with a win from these events. I have to honestly say that my poor TT has a couple of scratches and quite a few stone chips at the front - all part of being 150,000km old and a daily driver. When I bought the car it was in pretty ordinary shape and I've been lucky to have had one of the best professional detailers in Australia clean it up 3 years ago, with a light annual refresh performed by my friend David (thanks heaps!!). 
On straight-up day to day condition (ie, dirty) there is no way you'd pick it ahead of some of the other TTs out there... so I guess I'm really quite pleased with the way it comes up after a bit of time and effort 

Pics!

Pre wash. Stock 17" wheels with horrible consumer-grade tires. Lesson learnt - _appreciate _good tires!









Paintwork Cleanser/Polish


















Wheel arches



























Afterwards..






















































This is not a mirror... (bonnet/hood)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Luckily there was no need to clay or buff the paintwork this year as it had been done late last year and the wax had been refreshed every three months (big thanks to my friend David who did the buffing!). This list isn't exhaustive but its to give you an idea of what work went into the presentation of the car this year. And when I say 'day 1', I mean .. day 1 of efforts - not the entire day, just .. most of it!! haha

*Efforts*
Day 1

Interior - Vacuum (front, back, boot)[/*]
Interior - Clean all plastics, front and back[/*]
Interior - Clean all glass, front and back[/*]
Interior - Clean all leather surfaces, front and back[/*]
Interior - Dye faded leather panels w/ color-coded healer[/*]
Interior - Condition all leather[/*]

Day 2

Wheels - Remove & Replace wheels with 17" stocks - ewww!![/*]
Wheels - Clean 2 wheels and self-repair small scratches on one.[/*]
Wheels - Drop off two wheels @ wheel repair shop. One of them needed re-rolling [/*]

Day 3

Engine Bay - High Pressure the dust/grime catching areas at the sides where the hydrolic arms are. Fail.[/*]
Engine Bay - Use a MF towel to clean around the sides. Kinda win.[/*]
Engine Bay - Use a cotton wool stick to clean around the sides. Clean. So much effort![/*]
Engine Bay - Remove all plastic covers/cowling and clean all pipes etc[/*]
Engine Bay - Give all pipes etc, plastics a once over with Z16[/*]
Engine Bay - Clean plastic covers, give them the Z16 treatment. Leave the covers off.[/*]

Day 4

Wheels - Pick up wheels from the repair shop[/*]
Wheels - Cover in Z16 dressing[/*]
Exterior - Low pressure covering w/ crappy service station foam.[/*]
Exterior - High pressure clean[/*]
Exterior - Clean all paint with Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo[/*]
Exterior - Dry w/ microfibre drying cloth & towel(s)[/*]
Exterior - Lightly fill in any stone chips with gloss black paint (it comes off after a while but hides stuff on the day)[/*]
Exterior - Clean/Polish Paint[/*]
Exterior - Remove lower front grills (all three)[/*]
Exterior - Wax Paint[/*]
Exterior - Clean Exhaust (yes, only one of those for me!)[/*]
Exterior - Sand back lower grills and repaint (primer then satin black spray)[/*]
Exterior - Remove front Audi badge, shine & replace[/*]
Exterior - Repaint Caractere Grille w/ gloss black paint (by hand)[/*]

Day 5

Wheels - Remove Wheels 1 at a time and..[/*]
Exterior - With wheel(s) removed, clean wheel arches[/*]
Exterior - Clean Brake Calipers[/*]
Exterior - Treat wheel arch plastics with Z16[/*]
Wheels - Replace stock wheels with my usual wheels, clean and sparkling [/*]
Exterior - Treat LCR splitter with Z16[/*]
Exterior - Replace engine bay covers[/*]
Exterior - Replace front lower grills[/*]
Interior - Treat door sills with Z16 (love that stuff!!)[/*]
Exterior - Clean any dirt/polish/wax residue from panel lines & door seals w/ cotton wool stick thingies[/*]
Exterior - Clean glass[/*]
Interior - Vacuum.. again[/*]

*Products Used*
*Interior*
Zaino Z9 Leather Cleaner
Zaino Z10 Leather Conditioner
Swissvax Leather Healer (dye)
Swissvax Leather Brush
Einszett Cockpit Premium

*Exterior*
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo
P21S Paintwork Cleanser
P21S Carnauba Wax

*Glass*
Eagle One Auto Glass Cleaner

*Exterior Plastics & Engine Bay*
Zaino Z16

*Wheels & Tires*
Zaino Z16
P21S Wheel Cleaner

& Many many many microfibre towels that are sitting in a pile needing a wash. nnngh...


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

At the show:














































and..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work and it paid off on the day well done


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, all that work paid of


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Lot of hard work there, but it has paid off. Most dark colour's come up really well and yours has. :mrgreen:

Beginning to collect a few trophy's along the way also, how many opposing TT's were their in 
the the catogory as also ran's.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

TTMBTT said:


> Lot of hard work there, but it has paid off. Most dark colour's come up really well and yours has. :mrgreen:
> 
> Beginning to collect a few trophy's along the way also, how many opposing TT's were their in
> the the catogory as also ran's.


lol not very many - the TT is a rare car here in Australia :lol:


----------

